# Need Levamisole



## WrasseMan (Jun 30, 2011)

Well, my paradise fish has callamanus worms. I have PraziPro, but I've heard it doesn't work very well against them. I think I need levamisole. Anybody have any left over? Otherwise, I'll just buy some from Canadian Aquatics. My tank is 20 gallons.


----------

